# Case Review: Pelican/Hardigg IM3100 Long Storm Case



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice review. Thanks Tony.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice Job!! Very thorough.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

*Additional Information:*

I've had this case for 10 months now, and it's traveled on 10-15 flights now. It has some minor scrapes, but it's survived the US air travel infrastructure without affecting my archery gear. It got opened at least once by the TSA, but everything was accounted for on arrival. Since this is the size of a rifle case, it draws some extra glances at airports.

I did some extra work on one of the solid foam pieces, to make a nice arrow storage place, and open up even more room inside the case. I cut two sets of 6 slots into the foam. This way, my paper target arrows can stack 2 per slot. My big 3-D arrows each fit in their own slot. My arrow lengths leave enough room for a little utility box that holds my strings, plunger, and nock adjustment twisty tool.















I have used the shoulder strap a few times, when carrying this case over sandy ground that I didn't want to roll through, but in those situations I've just looped the strap through the side handle. It worked well enough, and I don't have to fidget around with drilling through the walls of the case.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

For Air travel I put my arrows inside a PVC pipe, with the threaded end caps on both ends. They guys in Europe thought it was overkill. But I have watched the guy with the luggage tractor and carts run over a case on the way back to pick it up. (Wasn't mine). One note if you do use the end caps drill a small hole in one of the ends. In flight air gets out of the sealed pipe. When you land it makes an air tight seal. It was very difficult to get the end cap unscrewed the first time. Oh yea, the PVC pipe was inside the bow case.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Very neat job. What did you use to cut foam ?
Fritz


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

tkaap said:


> Pelican/Hardigg IM 3100 Storm Long Case Review
> 
> 
> But they both come in green, which makes my scores higher...
> ...


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

BTW - great review - and super nice job with the foam cut outs for the arrows.

Looks like a great case. If you travel via air or cargo with your bow, this looks like a must-have.


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

*Pelican/Hardigg IM 3100 Storm Long Case Review*

Yes, very nice review. Thanks Tony.

I got mine I believe 8 weeks ago, and start thinking about it to make the case more secure for the bows I want to put in.
I came up with a base design for a SKB Double Bow Case (I'm still using) which I made at the time the Hoyt Aerotec came out and so I could fit to riser in the case and still have them covered with foam.
However the Pelican/Hardigg IM 3100 Storm Long Case is smaller and not as deep and heigh, so I had to work on it more in order to get two complied bows in it.

This is the result:


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

pencarrow said:


> Very neat job. What did you use to cut foam ?
> Fritz


I used lots of measuring, and a Black & Decker electric carving knife: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DAR49/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk

I have no idea how well it works for cutting food, but it was great for cutting foam. Plus I didn't have the various fumes from using a hot wire.

-T


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, Fred! That case looks great.


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

tkaap said:


> Wow, Fred! That case looks great.


Thanks Tony,

I would like to finish the case so I can use it, but everyday I have a new idea and cut a new hole or modify something.
That is with all my projects I have done in the past.


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Congrats, Friedhelm!


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, some very good looking cases. I have thought about the smaller gun cases, going to buy one and start the fitting process. Keep the ideas coming.

Thanks


----------

